# creepy carnival fabric



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm sure something similar could be found or made cheaper.

What exactly does it look like? Is it this stuff?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> .....
> 
> What exactly does it look like? Is it this stuff?



Yep that's it. Their circus tent area uses the black in the background and then the red and the white stuff kind of draped and bunched in places in the front top and down the front sides. The display looks great. They use a pole system for the framing. The manager told me they zip tied all the fabric on it. 

We're hoping to get our backyard cement patio areas poured and pergola and BBQ island installed before rainy season (our winter) starts this year. Weather's been weird this year so who knows. However, I should be ready next year for the circus/carnival to come to my back yard. I'm going to use the pergola as a big circus tent area and will probably do a similar set up there.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

I went into spirit the other day and was excited to see this since I have been planning the carnival theme since April. Got some good ideas. Way overpriced though. I am going to the fabric store to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that's some expensive stuff. Most fabric comes by the yard (3ft) So... you're paying 30 for 5 yards... 6 bucks a yard. It's not THAT expensive, but i'm sure you can find a simple stripe pattern like that for a lot cheaper and do some distressing yourself. Especially if you're going to be using a lot of it.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Hancock Fabrics has this which is similar & only $2.99 a yard.

There's also this multi-stripe fabric for $4.79 a yard.

All of the Halloween fabrics are 50% off, or most are up to that.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm not seeing a circus theme in that fabric. Red and white or red and yellow, maybe even red and black. But the stripes should be of equal widths.


----------



## Kimber53711 (Sep 22, 2009)

I was also going to suggest Hancock fabrics. They had several fabric selections that made me instantly think circus and carnival. I am sure other fabric stores would also have something similar and most fabric stores have where you sign up and get coupons in the mail or e-mail.


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

Yeah I didn't think much of it myself when I saw it...some walmarts that still havea fabric dept have actual satin for 2.00 a yard...I use a bit of it..but with so much area to cover (2600 sq feet ) we mostly use dollar tree plastic table clothes in red and yellow..


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

I used some old plywood from shipping crates painted with 12" red and white stripes. I plan on going to the thrift store and buying a bunch of white bed sheets. I'm going to dye half of them red and then cut it into 12" strips . I plan on tacking the tops of the stripes to the porch roof and let the rest of it blow in the wind.


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

There is no Spirit store near here could one of you guys take a picture?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 4, 2009)

click on RCIAG post asking "is this it" and it links to spirits picture


----------



## Blumpkin (Aug 5, 2009)

Jennifer said:


> click on RCIAG post asking "is this it" and it links to spirits picture



All I see is a picture of the fabric. Where can I see the store display?


----------



## Blade-of-the-Moon (Mar 9, 2010)

look at the header here : http://www.spirithalloween.com/decorations_terror-in-the-big-top/

It looks like pirate costume fabric I think.. :?


----------



## Poison Patty (Sep 17, 2009)

This might save you some time and money.....don't know if it will work but I think you might like it.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...datafeed&sku=62/5&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=62/5

Oriental Trading has a bunch of Circus themed stuff at really good prices. 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/party-themes-and-events-a1-388560-1-0.fltr

Just in case you want to look.


----------



## bigalthehalloweengal (Aug 28, 2010)

I did a creepy carnival theme last year and wanted to create a "big top" tent look in my living room but of course didn't want to spend much so ended up altering red and white streamers from the center of my ceiling to create the look. I got the streamers at Dollar Tree, so it ended up costing about $6 total. I'm going to attempt to include a link to the image of my big top in its beginning stages below (sorry if it doesn't work... I'm new at this!). 

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9cf20b3127ccef8d7b0d42a0e00000030O00AcOWjhs3aNmIPbz4e/cC/f%3D0/ps%3D50/r%3D0/rx%3D60/ry%3D60/


----------

